# 11.2 KDE x64 boot sequence interrupted



## Rita G. (Jun 29, 2018)

Fresh install 11.2 KDE x64 boot sequence interrupted by . .


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 29, 2018)

Rita G.

You probably hit THIS nvidia  thing. So, boot on 'Single User', mount the filesystems (look how on Handbook for the filesystem you are using), and then:

`make -C /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver deinstall install clean`

That should solve. 

[EDIT]

If you are using ZFS, assuming the pool is named *zroot*:

`zfs readonly=off zroot && zfs mount -a`


----------

